# Partridge Stocking



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Does anyone know of anyone that raises Hungarian Partridge. I would like to try a stocking program to help them reestablish in our area. They have just not recovered very well from the winter of 97-98.

Any help or information would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I remember reading how the G&FD traded partridge for Suschuan (sp ?) Phesants with Michigan several yrs ago ??? But I have never heard of private stocking.

- My son in Fargo (south end) knows of a place where some folks put out huge quanities of bird seed. & they have a flock of partridge in a vacant lot, next door, that feeds there all winter. He walks his Australian Shepard (cattle dog) & flushes them - but they are always back the next time :grin:.....sorry !

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-16 21:18 ]


----------

